
Journey to the Microcosmos - kaycebasques
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBbnbBWJtwsf0jLGUwX5Q3g
======
kaycebasques
Thank you JshWright [1] for making me aware of this series.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22765884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22765884)

